# Re: [EVDL] Toyota Highlander



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Toyota Highlander*

It's not clear to me what you're asking, but I suggest that you take your 
question or discussion to one of the many hybrid forums on the web. If you 
can't plug it in, this list isn't the place for it. Thanks!

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Toyota Highlander*

Wow, sorry, didn't mean to offend.

I hoped that it might spark an idea "why don't you convert it" or "a plug
in version is coming out soon" or something like that. The folks here
generally seem to be in the know

Not interested in the many hybrid forums on the web.

Rephrasing the comment to a specific question: Has anyone converted a
Highlander hybrid to a plug-in hybrid?

Brett



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > It's not clear to me what you're asking, but I suggest that you take your
> > question or discussion to one of the many hybrid forums on the web. If you
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Toyota Highlander*



> On 28 Feb 2012 at 16:44, Brett Davis wrote:
> 
> > Rephrasing the comment to a specific question: Has anyone converted a
> > Highlander hybrid to a plug-in hybrid?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Toyota Highlander*



> Brett Davis wrote:
> 
> > Rephrasing the comment to a specific question: Has anyone converted a
> > Highlander hybrid to a plug-in hybrid?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Toyota Highlander*

If I remember correctly, the company in Boulder that does plug in Prius
conversions also does it for the Highlander... it's the same system, just
slightly bigger. Last time I talked to them (maybe a year or two ago)
they had done one Highlander, and several Prius's.

Z



> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Tue, Feb 28, 2012 at 04:44:03PM -0700, Brett Davis wrote:
> >
> ...


----------

